# Anno! 1404 oder 2070?



## lukas1234321 (7. Februar 2012)

Hallo an alle,

Ich habe ein bisschen Geld über, und wollte mir einen Anno teil holen.
Aber welchen Anno Teil soll ich mir holen? 1404 oder 2070?

Welcher ist besser?

Lg Lukas1234321


----------



## NCphalon (7. Februar 2012)

Ich persönlich hatte mit 1404 mehr Freude muss ich gestehen, die Teile haben aber jeweils ihre vor- und nachteile. Am besten du guckst dir die Demos an.


----------



## relgeitz (7. Februar 2012)

Hab ein ähnliches "Problem" - muss mich zwischen 1701 und 1404 entscheiden, die Demo von 1701 hat leider schon mal nicht geklappt ... scheint ein Problem mit Windows 7 zu sein (laut einiger Foren)... jetzt ist die Frage ob das Hauptspiel überhaupt läuft 
- für das gibt es nämlich einige Patches und einen Treiber für den Kopierschutz


----------



## derP4computer (7. Februar 2012)

Bis jetzt habe ich alle ANNO Teile und mir reicht (immer noch) die 1404 Version.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Februar 2012)

Bis auf 2070 habe ich die auch alle, aber am besten gefällt mir 1404. 2070 ist mir vom Rest zu weit entfernt und die ganzen Zwänge stören mich


----------



## Herbboy (8. Februar 2012)

Das ist schwer zu sagen - 1404 ist "uriger" und liebevoller von der Atmosphäre her, die Kampagne ist auch besser. Bei 2070 ist es dafür sehr interessant, dass man mit den 3 verschiedenen "Völkern" eine Symbiose erschaffen kann, auch die Items, die man in die Arche (Mutterschiff) bringen kann sind eine gute Neuerung. 

Ich spiele beides gerne


----------



## Zergoras (8. Februar 2012)

Anno 2070 ist auch nochmal um einiges komplexer. Ich muss sagen, dass ich beide gerne spiele. Anno 1404 wird dir auf jedenfall gefallen, das andere musst du mögen. Anhand der Demos kannst du nichts entscheiden, da dort nichts geboten wird und du eigentlich auch nix vom Spiel siehst. Schau dir evtl mal ein paar Gameplay Videos an. Pauschal kann man da nix sagen, ist eine Frage des Geschmacks. 
1404 ist alles freundlich gehalten, 2070 ist da schon ne ganz andere Liga.


----------



## Carmir (15. Februar 2012)

Ich konnte mich mit der Atmosphäre bei Anno 2070 irgendwie gar nicht anfreunden, dabei ist das Spiel selbst gegenüber 1404 wirklich verbessert worden. Jetzt spiele ich wieder 14404.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Februar 2012)

> Jetzt spiele ich wieder 14404.


Wann kommt der Teil und in welcher Epoche spielt der
OK ist ein Scherz, Anno 2070 hätte ich glatt mal probiert aber mich stören die Zwänge


----------



## headcracker (16. Februar 2012)

Ich hab beides, finde 1404 aber eindeutig besser. Es ist mir viel sympatischer und hat eine insgesamt freundlichere Atmosphäre. 2070 spiele ich zwar auch gelegentlich und es ist insgesamt auch ein tolles Spiel, aber Grafik & Atmosphäre ist imo zu grau, zu dunkel, zu steril. Selbst bei den Ecos, wenn auch nicht so schlimm wie bei den Tycoons.
Es gibt sicher Leute die so einen Stil lieber mögen, aber ich habe mit Anno immer eine allgemein helle, freundliche Athmosphäre verbunden, mit einem halbwegs guten Militärpart.


----------



## batmaan (16. Februar 2012)

von welchen zwängen bei anno 2070 wird hier gesprochen?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Februar 2012)

Ich meine damit den Online Zwang, auch ist es nervig wenn deren Server nicht will man nichmal zocken kann


----------



## batmaan (16. Februar 2012)

achso, ich dachte spielerisch. Bin auch am überlegen, ob ich mir anno 2070 kaufen soll. Wäre mein erstes Anno. Habe aber Angst, dass es mich überfordet.


----------



## 1000Foxi (17. Februar 2012)

Ich würde dir 1404 ans Herz legen 
Ich denke mal, das 2070 komplexer ist, schon allein wegen den 3 Fraktionen


----------



## zockerprince15 (23. Februar 2012)

Also ich Liebe mein 2070. Da vorallem im Multiplayer ist es interessant das jeder eine andere Fraktion spielen kann. Der miliärpart in 1404 ist einfach nur schlecht. Was in 2070 einfach genial gelöst ist. Vorallem da es jetzt auch U-Boote und und Flugzeuge gibt. 

Mir persönlich gefallt auch diese düstere und vorallem realistische Atmosphäre sehr gut.

1701 finde ich auch einen sehr guten Teil vor allem für Anfänger da er einen besseren Militärpart bietet aber trotzdem nicht so umfangreich wie 1404 ist. Empfehlen kann ich aber alle anno Teile selbst die älteren da alle sehr viel Spaß machen, wenn mann auch mit freunden spielen will empfehle ich 2070  da es den abwechslungsreicheren multiplayer bietet.


----------



## 1000Foxi (25. Februar 2012)

Bei dem Militärsystem gebe ich dir recht.
In Anno 1404 ist das voll der Crap 
1701 habe ich früher Geliebt.
Spiele es aber nurnoch selten, wegen seinem Alter.


----------



## Jolly91 (8. März 2012)

2070 macht am Anfang schon etwas spaß, aber dann lässt dies deutlich nach, leider...


Hätte man nur etwas mehr in richtung Unterwasser gemacht...


----------



## 1000Foxi (9. März 2012)

Also, ich spiele jetzt seit letzter Woche wieder 1701 
Und ich muss sagen, es macht einfach Spaß!
Wenn ich ehrlich bin, finde ich es deutlich besser als 1404 & 2070.
Also da kann man Bedenkenlos zuschlagen!


----------



## Tergo (9. April 2012)

1404! wirst deine freude dran haben! oder gleich 1701, zwar keine kampagne aber dafür MP


----------



## 1000Foxi (9. April 2012)

Aufjedenfall würde ich NICHT 2070 nehmen!
Nimm am besten 1701, das kostet nur 8€ oder so...


----------



## Raketenjoint (9. April 2012)

Alle Anno Teile laufen auf Windows 7. Mir hat Anno 2070 nicht so super gefallen. Ich werde es mir kaufen, sobald es die Königs-Edition günstig zu haben ist. Anno 1404 ist meiner Meinung nach P/L und vom Gameplay besser. Mir gefällt der Orient. Die Königs-Edition davon ist wesentlich günstiger. Anno 1701 ist immer noch schön, aber leider außer Konkurrenz. Die Episode wurde nun immer komplexer ...


----------



## MonKAY (10. April 2012)

Ich hätte ja auch zu 1701 geraten, da dort z.B. das System der Kolnialwaren besser gelöst ist, als bei 1404 und grafisch nehmen sich 1404 und 1701 auch nichts.


----------



## iltispiltis (14. September 2012)

Mir haben auch viele Optionen und Spielweisen gefallen in 1701 als in 1404. Mit 2070 habe ich leider keine Erfahrung, da traue ich mich als 1602Fan nicht ran.


----------



## -Atlanter- (14. September 2012)

Ich habe alle Annos bis 1404 gespielt. Anno 1404 ist wirklich ein gutes Anno und sicherlich nicht schlechter als Anno 2070. Ich würde dir raten erstmal Anno 1404 zu kaufen. Damit kann man eigentlich nichts falsch machen. Außerdem ist es zurzeit billiger als Anno 2070.

Von Anno 2070 hab ich bisher nur die Demo gespielt. Wegen der Tatsache mit der Onlinebindung von neuen Spielelementen möchte ich nicht recht viel Geld dafür ausgeben. Die Demo konnte mich übrigens nicht überzeugen, die Missionen waren ziemlich langweilig und eine Mission war bei mir etwas verbuggt.

Anno 1701 ist auch gut. Es hat für mich jedenfalls die beste Annokampange.


----------



## Shona (14. September 2012)

1404 da hast du mehr Spielzeit und viel mehr möglichkeiten als bei 2070.. Letzeres ist für mich auch das schlechteste Anno das ich je gespielt habe (habe alle Anno Teile gespielt) und die 50 Euro sind auch in den Sand gesetzt da ich es nicht mehr spielen werde, dafür aber 1404^^


----------



## Threshold (15. September 2012)

Wenn du Anno 2070 moddest ist es ganz gut. Ohne Mods spiele ich das sowieso nicht mehr.


----------

